# liscence reciprocity question???



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I know MN and SD fulltime college students are covered by the reciprocity for hunting and fishing liscences in ND, just wondering if Montana is included in the fulltime college student reciprocity for a fishing liscence?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would check the regs. I think it is any state though. I have a few friends that go to school here at NDSU that got it for hunting. One is from Florida, and another from Texas.


----------

